#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 版主是否能夠把精華帖子連同回應複製到CMS裡?

## 狼王白牙

由於部落已經由雪麒完成轉移工作，

接下來的恢復將是勳章、聲望、貨幣等獎勵系統的設置

以及精華區也是重點項目之一。  請問，既然會員的帖子能夠複製到自己的部落格上，

版面管理者是否能夠複製論壇精華帖子到CMS裡，連同會員回應。

目前大量的精華帖子置頂中，需要有CMS來管理，但又不必須讓大家跑到CMS上再發表一次。

是否能夠讓CMS 放置論壇精華帖?

----------


## yoching

CMS開放就會出現引用。跟引用到部落格是同樣的道理。
只是因為你現在沒打開CMS。所以看不到那個引用。

但你要確定版主有其權限才行。

----------


## 雪麒

不太贊成使用CMS（網站內容管理系統）收錄精華貼呢，尤其是還要複製一份，同一篇內容若要修改還需兩遍，也不方便會員討論。
其實覺得CMS在這個論壇沒什麼太大用途，尤其是與論壇無法深度結合的話……畢竟這裡是以討論交流而非文章發布為主（應該是吧？
不知狼王大大對CMS有什麼計劃？

精華貼的問題還是建議用插件解決（Vbulletin居然沒有帶這個功能……
不過還沒有找到4.X版本能用的呢

----------


## 狼王白牙

如果不拿來收錄精品帖的話，建議做為專欄作家申請處
例如文學專欄、新聞專欄、活動專欄，本想規劃它成為 Flayrah 或是 FNN 之類的新聞網站，

但又考慮到同好圈中是百家爭鳴的春秋時代，勢必難以管理
如果我們自己不發布，也不當做精華區
不如賣給廣告商補貼主機及系統費用好了。畢竟大家對與有廣告的微博跟百度都用得毫不在意。

----------


## 狼王白牙

今天觀看中國中央政府網站的時候有了新的點子，因為他們都會做一份 Big5 繁體版
是否 CMS 專門收集簡體中文的精華帖子(由我們幫忙簡體化並做簡體詞彙校正)，
不知道雪麒跟房兔或者羽狼的意見如何。




> 不太贊成使用CMS（網站內容管理系統）收錄精華貼呢，尤其是還要複製一份，同一篇內容若要修改還需兩遍，也不方便會員討論。
> 其實覺得CMS在這個論壇沒什麼太大用途，尤其是與論壇無法深度結合的話……畢竟這裡是以討論交流而非文章發布為主（應該是吧？
> 不知狼王大大對CMS有什麼計劃？
> 
> 精華貼的問題還是建議用插件解決（Vbulletin居然沒有帶這個功能……
> 不過還沒有找到4.X版本能用的呢

----------

